# What is FFA and how to get involved?



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We are northerners. HAHA. We have moved to TN and own goats now for going on 2 years. The 4H program in our country seems like a joke. We have tried to get involved but the leader is useless. I have seen signs for FFA but I dont know exactly what it is, how it is, or where to go. The kids loved 4H so it would be nice to let them do something with their goats. We plan to show the local shows and ADGA type too this year but something for their own age would be nice.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

FFA is a middle school and highschool activity. As far as I know they join when in school and take an FFA related class. There was someone on here not long ago asking if she could join FFA if she is homeschooled? Not sure what the answer to that was. It is too bad your 4H program in your area isn't better. Our area has more than one 4H club. They are geared towards different interests in 4H, and of course they are in different towns, But there are 3 different ones that we could attend.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was the one asking about homeschoolers being in FFA, no homeschoolers can't join FFA. Sure wish we could. 

As for 4-H we also have different clubs. You could also start your own if you have at least five kids who would join.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a bummer you can't if you homeschool since we are homeschoolers. I wish out 4H were better too


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Totally know what you mean. FFA and 4H are a joke out here, which really sucks for people like me who want to get involved. Your school has to offer FFA in order to join. Most kids join in high school, but some schools will allow you to join in 7th grade. At our school you do not have to take ag. related classes in order to be in FFA. All we ever do in FFA is screw around. I would get to know the advisor first and see if he/she really wants to get the kids involved. Talk to a couple of the kids in FFA and see if they like. That will give you an answer if it's worth joining or not.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry this is late but if you talk to the shool and teachers you might beable to have them join a shop class. 
Depending on what your ffa has mind has show classes, leadership classes, and judging classes.
Judging and leadership you have to be in ffa to join.
Ffa in bigger schools has more our school is a small school in debt but can't lost what it has.
But anyways with the shop class you may beable to get them in a shop class.
Just an ideal Shop class has changed my life.


----------



## mamma2kids (Dec 29, 2012)

If the 4-H leader is a joke try contacting the 4-H extension office. If they don't have any information, call another county. You can google "find my local 4-H office" and it will bring you to the national 4-H web site I believe. If not, find them on facebook (there is a link). You may be able to get the ball rolling in your county for goats. I started our county's first goat club 5 years ago and now there are 6 others and we even have a Goat Bowl now! The extension office can usually give you information on FFA as well. Future Farmers of America. Our kids in UT have to be in high school before they can join. If you don't have a local chapter then contact the state office for someone near you. I grew up in both and together you can get some pretty good trips/scholarships. Good luck and be persistent!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok for 4-h
go to other county talk to them tell them your situation, and they will probroually take you in.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

goatgirl, my school sounds a lot like yours. Small and in debt. In fact, our school is so poor they had to cut out shop class. I would have more than happily took it so I could learn how to build goatie barns.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh no!!!!!!!! 
Id put up a petition for that! 
Now that iv started shop class i love working with my hands (and guys faces when i share stories about welding and wood working!)

In our highschool introduction ag class(have to take it before you go into another competition courses) lastyear we had the last 2 6 weeks for show course and i FELL IN LOVE!! 
Do you have someone near you that could give you some lessons? Like my dad built our barn, re did (if not put up) all our finces, put up our car port, and porch. If you had someone like that near you that would be amazing to teach you.
Sorry for my rabling!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not sure. I didn't take our Agriculture class because that class is for 8th graders who aren't in band. Well, I'm was in band so I couldn't take that class. From what I heard though, the teacher (same guy as my FFA leader) did crappy job at teaching the class. Everyone was required to know the FFA creed whether you were in FFA or not. You had to learn how to judge soil, livestock, and crops. IMO, that's not right. FFA is separate from Ag class and they should not have to learn the FFA creed. Yes, I do agree they need to learn livestock, crops, and soil, but I don't think that they should know how to judge them. He was treating that class like FFA, so all the kids who were in FFA and not in band were getting extra practice that I wasn't getting simply because I enjoy playing music on my clarinet and piano. Whatever, I just thought that it wasn't fair to me last year.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I got an email from a HS senior that is helping in our county regarding the convention coming up. I have never gotten anything except for the leader.. who again has not been a lot of help. So I emailed her and she said there are other homeschoolers and to come to the next meeting so we may just do that. When does 4H restart each year?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ours starts in august or September usually and ends in April


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ours has meetings every month and the deadline for signing up is March I believe. It ends after State Fair which is the middle of August. So it just depends where you are.


----------

